# collection pics



## kenneally1 (Jun 15, 2010)

06 female reduced ij





09 female reduced ij




09 female reduced ij




07 75% reduced ij jag








09 jag sib





hope you enjoy

regards
nigel


----------



## townsvillepython (Jun 15, 2010)

nice looking collection UK ?


----------



## shaye (Jun 15, 2010)

wow that reduced 75% is nice


----------



## kenneally1 (Jun 17, 2010)

townsvillepython said:


> nice looking collection UK ?


 
yep in the uk


----------



## Jay84 (Jun 18, 2010)

nice


----------

